# Food lovers



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

I was motivated to start this thread as one of my friends on the BACC thread pointed out that I am always talking about food!!!!!    

Is anyone else out there really in to good food.  I love growing fruit and veg.  I love cooking, baking, preserving, you name it!!!  And most of all I love eating good food.  I don't want to be a good food dictator (I love fast food and takeaway too...) but there's something really great about a meal made with good quality ingredients and a bit of time and love.

So what do you all think?

Love,
Jen


----------



## belle (Feb 8, 2006)

It has to be said Jen - my little food fanatic - you really do make me laugh!

I popped to tesco last night to get some food for our disney trip - well twelve hours on a coach, we might as well eat right? 
Well as i proceded to fill my trolley with: Jammy Dodgers,Choccie Digestives,Choc cookies - the warm ones-, pringles, Hula Hoops, Egg Mayo mix,white bread, coke,sausage rolls,scotch eggs,mini battenburgs, time outs, custard creams .... oooh i could go on... who should i bump into.... 

MY WEIGHT WATCHERS CONSULTANT!!     and i havent been for months...    

OMG - I could have died on the spot!!!!!   

I started stuttering and stammering and i went as red as my jumper!! She just [email protected] hi rach, are you cming back to class? you know you could do so much damage between now and christmas if you arent careful!! oh dear it's cringworthy isnt it, i just blabbered on that actually i am usually very good but im off to disney for a few days... i dont think she believed me for one minute...  

It was the most embarrsassing trolley i have ever had.. even the cashier was looking at me... i then felt the need to explin to her... and she said 'ooohh the kids just love this stuff though dont they? and do you know what i said.. Yes they do.. but they dnt have it that often and i will have to hide it when i get home!!      how naughty of me..... sorry  

Thought it might make you laugh...   

Rach x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## julie72 (Oct 10, 2005)

Jen you are soooooo funny.

  

Rach i know exactly where you are comming from I went to WW on Wednesday  and was told that I have put on 5 pounds.  (I wished the floor would open up and swallow me up).  But then again it could have been the KF I sat and eat at the weekend or the burger I had on the way back from Bath.   

You have a great time over in DL and enjoy you nibbles and the way there, don't forget to leave some for me and Jen.   

Love Andi
xxxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

I've just finished making Christmas cake with my bf.  I'm going to make my Christmas pudding tomorrow as well.  I love Christmas!!!

Been up to any nice cooking recently?

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey 

Can I join - I love cooking have you tried the meat from Donald Russell (online) just been cooking  some meals with it,  its much nicer than the shops well worth the money and you know the animals eat grass or corn.  The chicken actually tastes like chicken just like when you were young. 

I think you should pop on a receipe every month for us to cook.    

xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

OOOOh how yummy a foodie thread !!!

I'm am obsessed by food and love nothing better than cooking everything from scratch - I'm not saying I'm any good but love to have a go - and find it so therapeutic.

Love entertaining friends and experimenting on them      - especially like making gorgeous cheesecakes (orgasmic) - the kitchen is a bombsite when I've finished but the guests go home happy - unless I make them wash up !

I've not done much cooking in the last couple of months though as I'm desperately trying to lose some weight before starting IVF.  

When I was younger was not interested in cooking at all (just eating) but when my poor old dad passed away (he was a fantastic cook) someone bought me Delia's Cookery Course and I was bitten by the bug - every recipe just turned out as she said it would and I've been obsessed since. 

One question though - one thing I've only even been successful with once - how the bloody hell do you make home made mayo without it curdling  - I've tried this so many times and have ended up kicking poor old Delia (the book) out of the kitchen with frustration - I hate having to buy the ready made stuff as there's just no comparison.

Does anyone have any tried and tested recipes for Christmas?

Love

Popsy x

PS sorry if I sound  I'm quite sane really (not).


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Popsey

I love cooking from or scratch too - Sorry about your Dad do you have some of his receipes, my Dad is a fab cook too as is my Gran, nick all her receipes   

I love to cook - I'm not the best but do try. Got lots of books but usually alter the receipes to suit myself.  

Good luck with your IVF.  Look forward to speaking to you and the others about yummy food.

I am no saint though love takeaways too    

Happy Cooking 

Love Yodaxx ^eatpie^


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mayo ?? now your showing off - sorry not tried that ...yet!!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Custard - how rude of me - cool thread   thanks xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Yoda, 

Can I just say you have a beautiful babe there - what a handsome little chappie.  

We could also swap ideas about great places to eat - even though we don't live near each other would be useful when travelling about (what do you think?).  

I love Chinese, Indian, good old fashioned English dishes, but I've not tried Thai food yet - must give it a go.

I've just been watching Prof Winston's 'A child against all odds' bloody emotional stuff - it's on for the next 5 weeks.

Nite all.

Popsy x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi guys!

I'm so excited that my thread has come to life!!!    So, mayo....  Well Popsy, I have made it successfully a few times, and my advice is this....  When you add the oil to the egg yolk, do it one drop at a time.  Whisk really hard between drops and just be really patient.  If it curdles and you don't mind making lots, then you can add one drop at a time of curdled mixture to a new egg yolk and whisk like mad and it should be fine.  Let us know how you get on.  It is delicious isn't it??

I too love recipes that you know will always give good results.  I got totally hooked on Nigella Lawson for that reason.  I think it is her advice on mayonnaise that I have just given you!  Tonight we had a lemon risotto for dinner.  The recipe was from Nigella Bites (you will start to notice this theme!!!) and it is wonderful.  I had a job interview today and didn't get it, which I was quite devastated about, so I really needed some quality comfort food and this fitted the bill perfectly.

Yoda - I'm so with you on getting recipes from relatives etc...  I have a book that I write them into.  Gran's rhubarb chutney, Gran's welsh cakes etc...  Ooooh, I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.    Tell us more about the meat online thing....

Popsy - Thai food rocks my world!  I spent time in Thailand on my year off after A-Levels and learnt a bit there.  Bought some books back home and was lucky enough to find a Thai shop not too far from home.  I've not looked back since.  These days it's much easier as lots of supermarkets stock the ingredients.  I'd be happy to pass on a recipe if you feel inspired!

Anyway, as you can see I'm having an insomniac moment, so I should really go back to bed and get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  Thanks for joining in.  I did't think I could be the only one!!!   

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah custard sounds good about the restaurant thing , I'll come on again and name some XXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok in Edinburgh and surrounding area:-

The Tower - Beautiful,  a wee bit pricey nice for a special Occasion

The Witchery  - part of the same group same applies to the above - beautiful food though.

Taste Good  - a chinese about 5 minutes frive from Central Edinburgh really natural compared with the usual chinese they dont use MSG like all the other restaurants.

The usual like Browns and Est Est Est on George Street as well as the Livingroom which is quite nice.

The Champaney go to the steak house though there is a posh one and a grill type one  - in Linlithgow about 1/2 hr drive from Edinburgh has win various awards for their steaks utterly mothwatering

One of my favourite places is a place called the Rail Bridge-  in South Queensferry all home made food and the sweets are to die for.  also a wee place called Orocco Pier which is gorg as well again South Queensferry.

This is just the tip of the ice berg there are loads to choose, any questions give me a shout been to most places in Edinburgh/Glasgow/Newcastle  bcause I love eating sooooo much   

Fab chippy again won loads of awards in Anstruther be prepared to wait a half hr though its so popular !

Better go for now need .

Yodaxx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Howdy Jen, Rach, Andi and Yoda,

Rach - had a chuckle at your trolley storey   - I've been doing WW online and have lost a stone but now I'm bored with it - must get some MOTIVATION MOTIVATION !!

Jen - thanks for the mayo tip - I'm determined to have another bash at it - I will not be beaten    I love Nigella too - I'v got 2 of her books Forever Summer and Feast - she is such a brilliant writer and so funny too, plus she looks gorgeous - how come she's not a fat git with all that finger licking n stuff ?  It's just not fair.  How did you get on with the Christmas cake ?

Yoda - thanks for the food guide - I've looked a couple up on the net - The Rail Bridge looks gorgeous - we have been to Edinburgh a few times so it's nice to know places that have been recommended. 

If anyone is ever in the Lake District then one place that's just lovely is The Queens Head at Troutbeck, nr Windermere - we stayed there for our honeymoon - the food is fab and it's a lovely place to stay - its a really old pub and the two front bedrooms are just wonderful, spacious and have nice views - the other rooms not as nice.  www.queensheadhotel.com.  We went there for hublet's 40th and nearly got snowed in   

Also in North Yorkshire (the most beautiful county in England  ) - if anyone's ever passing - is The Crab and Lobster at Asenby, nr Thirsk.  Food is beautiful, wonderful grounds, themed rooms and log cabins with hot tubs - what more could a girl want !

Also, in North Yorkshire is the Star Inn at Harome - check out the website which says it all - www.thestaratharome.co.uk - just devine !

Hope you are all okay - er....I've not started any Christmas shopping yet - had all the intentions last weekend but just ended up buying a load of birthday cards as I have 7 major birthdays in December too   .

Take care peeps

Love Popsy x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone use the Jamie oliver receipes I've got all his books the chilli is beautiful my Toad in the whole didnt go so well though didnt rise much any ideas and keep them clean.  

I've also got 2 of the Nigella books she is beautiful!! I have a cake one and a Summer Meals one not tried many yet, might give some more a go.  

Posey thanks for the recommendations hon.  7 birthdays in December & I thought I was bad.  

Yodaxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning Yoday and Popsy!

We've not done much eating out since we moved down to Somerset last year, but I do have some recommendations in west London if that is of any interest.  My Mum lives in Chiswick so we eat out quite a bit with her.  There is Sam's Brasserie just off Chiswick high road - fantastic food and really great for brunch on Sunday morning.  Also Annies on Thames Road in Chiswick (right by the river as the name suggests!!!).  Really good lunchtime food and great home made chips!!!  Yum!

Wow!  7 significant birthdays in December is quite a lot!!!

My Christmas cake is due a dowsing with brandy today, so I mustn't forget to do that.  I made a Victoria sponge at the weekend.  It tasted lovely, but didn't rise very much - I think there were still some lumps of butter in the mixture    Never mind, it get finished pretty quickly, so it can't be all bad.

Love and nice food to all!
Jen


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Custard 

You sound like a real wizz in the kitchen Xmas cake and all    well done & good luck doing the rest of it !  Thanks for the restaurant update for Chiswick will keep these in mid if I ever visit.

I've just made some Macaroni Cheese (baby sleeping so took the chance)  for tonight something quite stoggy to cheers us all up from the miserable day outside.  My step sons love it!  got a friend coming over too so will pop in a wee bit garlic bread to go with it- looking forward to eating it.  Cheese if my downfall.......yummy!\shame it is so fattening.

What is all the other food lovers eating these days Rachel and Andi and anyone else    

Better go and do some cleaning while babes is still asleep 

Yodaxx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh!  Swoon!

Macaroni cheese is my all time favourite dish.  If I could only eat one thing for the rest of my life this would be it.  I looooove it!!!

Hope the little ones enjoy it as much as I would!!   

I'm off for a curry in Wincanton tonight.  Hoping it will be nice.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, please may I join your thread as I lurve food (can you tell from my pic)?

I love to cook and have 2 huge spice racks along with a worktop virtually full of more. Love to experiment and consider myself quite adventurous with food (although wouldn't eat snails). Bit poorly at the moment so DH cooked me a lovely - and healthy -Vietnamese meal tonight. Anything from that part of the world we absolutely love, and we've just found a gorgeous Thai restaurant near us, as the other 2 in Liverpool aren't brilliant.

Anyway, if you like exotic meats I've had some very nice and interesting stuff from an alternative meats website (just google that and it comes straight up) and they deliver it ice packed right to your door. 

Lovely to have someone to talk food with!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Sorry to gate crash but just wondered if anyone knows a good recipe for h/m choccy truffles, may be ones I can add Irish cream too, any help would be wonderful, want to make my Nan some for Xmas  

CJ x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Here's one that claims to be the 'Best chocolate truffles' from the Chocolate Society.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/mostof_chocolate.shtml

Let me know if they're any good as I think that's a society I could be a good member of! 

Here's another one for Irish Cream Truffles http://www.lifescript.com/channels/food_nutrition/recipes/candies_treats/baileys_irish_cream_truffles.asp

Rosie.x


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks Rosie thats great will try the ' best chocolate truffles' one and change some of the cream for the Irish cream and hope it works o.k, I think I'd best do a dry run first to check they taste nice   will let you know the outcome. I couldn't see an eat before date just wondering if you might know how long they would last, and should they be kept in fridge or just cool dry place?
Thanks again 
CJ x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, that's a good question especially with them having cream in. If there is a questions board on one of those sites it might be best popping it on as a question on there. I'm sure someone more 'foody' than me will know the answer.

Let me know if they're any good and I may have a go at a couple of hand made pressies this year (that's if they make it past the 'taste test'!)

Rosie. x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi all!

If you don't cook the ingredients for the truffles then use the storage instructions for the most "sensitive" ingredients E.g. in the fridge and use the shortest best before date which will probably be the date on the cream.  Not sure what to suggest if you have to cook them in some way, but I'd then expect them to last longer.  Always err on the side of caution.

Yours,
Jen


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks Jen, I think it does say on the recipe that the added butter will help them keep longer. Will look into it as my Nan has made it to 75 without so much as a scratch , don't want to be the one to poison her.

Rosie will try and gogle a website to ask on, Thanks xx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello there fellow foodies!

I am obsessed about food - yum yum! 

Loved reading what you lot have got up to! I   Nigella & also Nigel Slater. 
A Tamasin day Lewis cook book is on my Xmas list as is a subscription to Sainsbury's Magazine!

Yoda - Jamie Oliver's fish pie is scrummy!

Just read over this message - I sound a bit of a saddo - I ain't really!

Get cookin' girls!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello, can I join in too? Custard - a great idea for a thread, thanks for starting it.

I love food (which is why my diet has stalled at the moment - Popsy Dee I'm in the same boat as you) but I don't get to cook as much as I'd like these days as I set up a small chocolate business and all my time in the kitchen is spent making with chocolate. I love the foodie magazines, delicious being my fave, and wish I had more time to make the things in it. I sell at a lot of farmers markets so have got into buying really local ingredients, and spending my earnings at the other stalls. My favourite cookery book is Pru Leith's as it's really easy to follow and I always get great results. The yorkshire pud is the best I've found.Nigella probably comes a close second as i love the way she talks about food. 

CJ - With the chocolate truffles, the courses I've done say to boil the cream in a pan then pour it over the other ingredients. If hot enough it melts everything else and will blend together nicely and also means the most sensitive ingredient has gone hot enough to kill bacteria. If the mix comes out too runny with the alcohol, just add some more choc to thicken it up rather than cutting out some of the cream. As long as they're stored in a cool (around 15 degrees c), darkish, place in an airtight container they should be fine for a few weeks. I tend to use UHT cream which doesn't affect the flavour but gives a little bit more leeway on how long they'll last. 

all this talk of food has got me hungry so I'm off to hunt out something nice. 

Cathie x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Cath! Hi G.S.! Welcome!

I'm not up to much in the kitchen at the moment...  too busy knitting (my latest obsession!!!).  But did make some leek and potato soup out of the covent garden soup book and of course, it being a Sunday I fed my Christmas cake some sherry!!!!

Sausages and red cabbage for dinner (Viennese red cabbage from How To Eat - frozen a month or two ago...  very virtuous as it was made with red cabbage from our garden and apple from next door's tree that must make it less than 1 food mile!!!).

Chocolate eh Cath?  That would be the death of me!!!  Are you Ipswich Town fans then?  My dh is a tractor boy although we now live a long way away - his Granny is still in Bury St E.

Take care everyone.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Jen - I forgot to thank you for starting up this yummy thread!

I've been to my lovely friends for supper last night and mil for lunch - so no cooking fore me this weekend, (apart from a VERY spicy chilli on Friday!)

Can't believe it's Sunday night already  ^shake

Have a great week guys xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Loving the hat Custard    

Made a lovely Beef Bourginon (spelling) for Sunday Dinner last night.  Some nice comfort food for the dark nights     followed by chocolate Profiteroles (they were m & S )   

Had a nice walk today to try  burn it off    why is all the tastey food so fattening   

So who is cooking Xmas dinner then?? what are you  all cooking/baking??

Luv Joe xx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello - 

I love making Xmas dinner - I potter about in my kitchen, drinking champagne for brekkie then a compulsory small sherry, perhaps having a sneaky mulled wine then moving on to a brandy in my coffee for elevensis and then returning to the champers! Hopefully I won't be drinking this Xmas as I test on the 11th! Please let it be a bfp!

However, this Christmas we are going to my lovely Mam & Dad's & I will be making the pudding (passion fruit Pavlova) not having the Xmas pud - too filling after Xmas dinner - will have that on Christmas night or Boxing day.

I will also take some bread sauce (Deliah's recipe) and some Nigella's star topped mince pies. So far - that's all I've got planned! 

When we return home, we have various friends coming over so need to get myself organised really! 

How about you lot - got any tasty recipes for the festive season?


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello fellow Fanny Craddocks







hope you're all fine n dandy.








to Rosie, Cathie, g.s and CJ.

Not done much cooking lately but hubby and I celebrated our 4th Wedding Anniversay last Friday by having lunch at the Star Inn at Helmsley - the food was to die for - we had the most wonderful beef and lamb and I even managed to cram in a pud too - thought it would be rude not to ! It's quite a pooosh place so I had to be on my best behaviour, so no belching 

*g.s.* - hope you are feeling okay - good luck with testing on







-  

*Jen* -_ "where did you get that hat, where did you get that hat !!" _ 

*Cathie *- I've heard about Pru Leith's book - might just put it on my Christmas list.

*Joe *- Beef bourguignon (mmmm) I've never made this myself but it's a lovely on a cold winter evening. M&S deserts are devine - have you tried to Belgian Choc tortes with choc ooozing out of the middle - we had some last week (orgasmic!). My fave comfort food is mashed potato made with butter and double cream (mmmm).

I love cooking christmas dinner but we have been invited to my sister's this year and she won't even let me help !!! Will have to do something special on Boxing Day I think instead.

I had been so good on my diet and lost a stone but have now become so bloody bored of eating low fat stuff - I've got a good incentive though as we've got a date for starting IVF of 28 Jan and I really need to shift a few more pounds before then (can somebody send me some willpower).

Take care everyone

Popsy

x x x x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Popsey

Loving the Xmas theme     Good luck with your tx in January go girl!  Not tried the belgian tortes yet sound yummy!! must give them a go.  My DH loves mashed potato too     Hope you cook something nice for your visitors on Boxing Day  

GS Good Luck hon for 11th.  I like  a wee drink too in the kitchen  sometimes get carried away and the food can be disasterous    Hope you get that BFP and next year you can get back to having a wee champers or 3!!   

Hey Custard - what you been cooking , baking ??  

Cath - The book does sound what I am after   thanks

Cooked lamb joint this evening with a home made red wine sauce and M&S potaoes with cheese - yum!  The Eves pudding and custard to follow.

No time for cooking puddings at moment.     Been cooking alot of soup lately veg and also tomato and roasted pepper!

Enjoy the build up to Xmas

JoeXX


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello - ladies - guess what - I won't be having any alcohol over Christmas as i got a   this morning - please let all be ok!

Happy Holidays xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

weeeheeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!

GS that is the best news I've heard all day honey! Good for you - I'm delighted for you.  It was the dark nights last year when I got my BFP what a xmas gift! 

                                

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

xxxx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

*** GS - YOU CLEVER GIRL - YIPEEEEEE!!! ***

  * I'M SO PLEASED FOR YOU * 

TAKE CARE AND KEEP US POSTED ON YOUR PROGRESS

FANTASTICO !!!!!

Love

Popsy 
xx​


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi G.S.  
     
     
     
     
     
    

Congratulations!  That's fantastic news!!!  Enjoy those star topped mince pies won't you?

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

gs      Great news.

custard - sadly I am a Town fan, dh got me into it back when we started going out way back when. I had a season ticket till this year but am so busy with chocolate I had to give it up, but we struck a deal with the club which gives chocolate in exchange for advertising so I'm still there in one form or other. 

Popsey - well done on the diet. Have you tried mashed potato with low fat creme fraiche instead of cream? I did it by accident once and won't do mash without it now as it tastes really creamy but with a few less calories.

Hello everyone else, and thanks for the welcome. I've had a busy few weeks with christmas chocolate orders, and fighting a second tooth infection this month, so haven't had any time to come on here since my first post. I'm at my mums this Christmas so won't be cooking - though I don't eat meat and she's not good at veggie food so I may have to do something after all. It's a shame as I love doing the full Xmas dinner and all the trimmings as long as I don't have people interrupting with offers to help and making me lose track. I think I use the good housekeeping bread sauce recipe as Delia is banned from our house except in emergencies bacause of her football team. My favourite thing is the leftover sandwiches the next day - my fave was bread sauce, cranberry sauce and cold sprouts with a bit of stuffing. Oh and mince pies with lashings of brandy butter.

Hope you're all on top of the pre-christmas preparations.

Cathie x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

* Happy New Year Food Lovers *​
I'm back on the WW after over indulging - has anyone got any tasty low fat ideas for me as seem to end up doing to same old tea every nite and don't want to get bored !!!

*Cathie*, I did mash with creme fraiche (prob spelt wrong) yesterday and it was FAB !!! Thanks for the tip. I was indending to cook a lovely joint of lamb but when I went to put it in the oven the damn thing was still frozen - been out of the freezer over 24 hrs too - ended up doing good old bangers n mash instead (yummy).

We had a nice christmas day - but my not so darling husband bought me Jamie's 'How to be a better cook' nearly rammed it down his neck - he said he didn't read the title  . Anyway its quite a good book so will be putting some of his ideas to the test.

Had Christmas dinner at my sisters but then my mam was poorly coughing and choking and we had to rush her over to the hospital - she was okay after a few hours though and we just put it down to my sister's cooking 

*GS* - hope you are feeling okay and had a lovely christmas - when are you having your first scan?

*Custard* - where are you ?

Big hellos to Yoda, Rosie, Joe and CJ - hope I haven't missed anyone out  

I've got an appt at the hosp next week - hopefully starting IVF at the end of Jan - scared and excited !!

Take care everyone.

Popsy x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies 

Sorry to gatecrash but just thought I would offer my tuppence worth  I always get recipes off http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/

Saila xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Popsy Dee - I   the photo of your dog - it's so gorgeous! What a poser eh! Beautiful!

Have you tried adding prunes to a beef stew - I make it in my slow cooker all the time - no fat & very tasty! Oh - sometimes a put some stout in there too - mmmmmm! It doesn't sound that nice - but the prunes make the stew rich and tasty!

I always have a tub of arabati (spelling  ) pasta sauce in the fridge - that's low fat and tasty & quick if you are in a rush!


Good Luck!

Oh - had the scan today - little heartbeat fluttering away - gorgeous!


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Aw *Salia* thanks hun - I'll have a bob on the BBC website later when I get a min.

*GS* will have a go at the beef stew - love doing stews as you can just leave them for ages and get on with other stuff. Yes my pooch is rather cute - hubby says he looks like me "a rough-haired ginger thing" how ruuuude !!!!  - I'm so pleased your scan went well - I bet you feel on top of the world !!!

Take care all

Popsy xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Sailaice welcome hon  

Happy New year!!!! to ye'all 
  How was everyones Xmas ?? and food    Think I've put all my previous baby fat back on again  

The BBC receipes are fab  arent they?? I use these too   - and there are millions of different ones which is always good    

I went to my SIL for Xmas dinner it was lovely stuffing was my favourite.... although I think she cheated with a M&S special    - yummy!!

GS so good about the heart beat -          thanks for the beef stew tips - might try that too   

Popsey Dee - hope your Mam has recovered - gings what a fright    All the best with the IVF  

Custard your hat has gone   

Cathie - You sound like a real wiZz in the kitchen.    The Xmas dinner sounds loverly indeed... 

You know ... I was watching that cook programme today the one where they have ten minutes to cook a full meal.  I dont think the food can be cooked thoroughly enough can it??    I wouldnt eat any of the meat just incase  

Rosie hon?? what you been up to?  

I've started my wee Lewis on solids been cooking apples with cinnamon, pears with baby rice, carrot  (he hates the carrot)    its all rather boring really - looking forward to when he can eat real home made food with nice flavours textures - poor wee thing must be bored with the pureed foods.  I guess its a change from milk though.  Trying banana tomorrow     

Any tips for roasting a sirloin ??  Bought a nice one before the holidays its in freezer.  what would you put over top - I usually just smear with a thin coating of trex fat.    

By the way - I wasnt impressed with Nigella's roast potatoes in the goose fat either - I see shes had a lot of bad press re this  

look forward to hearing all you cooking tips and receipes  

Take Care ladies

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't posted on here much - I have been reading but hadn't been cooking much over Christmas, just eating plenty though! 

Well, went to my mum's over Christmas so the dinner was a joint effort. We made turkey, goose and guinea fowl with date and walnut, chestnut, sage and onion, sausagemeat and chestnut stuffing balls. We forgot the veg though, which was ridiculous given that we'd made a big fuss about dad getting the steamer out and there it was right in front of us the whole day - empty! Think we'd had one too many snowballs!  

Anyway, I've been cooking more since New Year in an effort to eat more healthy meals. Did a chicken dinner with lots of veg on New Years Day and made a gorgeous (even if I do say so myself!) cottage pie using Asda's extra special beef gravy mix pot - my word it was lovely. Am going to have a bash at a scouse using the same stuff, as I've never tried scouse before.

Yoda, isn't your little one just gorgeous? I missed Nigella doing goose fat roasties - why did she get bad press for them? I find the best ones I've ever done are par boiling so the edges are fluffy and then shake them a little in the colander to fluff them a bit more, then a sprinkling of rosemary with salt and black pepper and 1 teaspoon per person of crisp & dry. That technique really does make fab roasties!

I wondered if any of you girls have been watching Come Dine With Me on Channel 4 at 5pm? I'd love to go on, but would be too stressed with people filming me cook!

By the way, Happy New Year to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Great thread!!

Custard

Can I have your Gran's recipie for Rhubarb chutney. 

Thanks

Helen
xx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Rosie P - Come dine with me is ace! I would hate people going around my house being filmed meanwhile I'd be downstairs cooking and getting paranoid - eek! Not for me - but love watching it - great telly!

How funny about the veg - your poor Dad being bossed about you and your Mum! Hee hee! 

Yoda - I cook my roasties in goosefat - why was Nigella slated about it? They are so tasty in goosefat - nicer than oil! Sometimes I sprinkle them with semolina too - for extra crunch!
Sprinkled with balsamic vinegar is nice too - however, hit or miss with crunchy ones with vinegar!

Going to have jambalaya dh has cooked for my tea - yum yum xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Why was there an uproar about goose fat roasties? I am a bit  .


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

I thought Jamie Oliver got everyone onto goose fat a few years ago. - mind you I could be imagining it - my mind is all over the place at the moment!!

Helen
xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

The goosefat roasties - It was on radio 1 - some chef guy slagging them off   how rude ! Bet he didnt cook them properly.  Also that the only place you could buy goose fat was Sainsburys .... Who knows  - Nigella knows her stuff  

GS - the balsalmic vinegar sounds nice -  

Yodaxx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

HI girls, looking for a bit of advice and hope you can help.

My mum's been really poorly lately (diagnosed with 'C' last year) and this week she's not been able to eat much due to a combination of 'C' and flu - does anyone have any good tasty soup receipes that I can make for her - it needs to be 'lump' free as she has probs swallowing - I've never made soup before and just don't know where to start.  I've been buying her fresh stuff from the supermarket but would really like to do something myself.  It will need to have loads of calories in it so I can try and build her up as she's getting a bit thin now too.    

Thanks everyone.

Popsy x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy New Year.

I think the goose fat got mixed reception, though a lot of shops sold out within days of the Nigella programme. The thing I saw on BBC breakfast was comparing goosefat with olive oil, and was more reporting on the sudden rush on goose fat rather than being anti them. I'm veggie so use olive oil or trex. Aparently the animal fat - goose and lard in particular - gets hotter than other fats which is why they make better roasties. The semolina is good as well.

Xmas dinner was a disaster. My mums oven is 20+ years old and isn't very even any more. The turkey was undercooked (and despite being the only one not eating it i had to carve as no one else would), the potatoes and parsnips were hit and miss, some cooked some raw, the stuffing was runny and the bread sauce solid. And I didn't get any Xmas pud as we kept having a break and then forgetting about it. And my sis made mince pies that made granite look soft and cuddly - I jokingly threw one at my brother when he was taking the mick, and it drew blood! It was a giggle though so not all bad and since I got home it's got me back in the kitchen cooking proper food. Dh and the dog aren't quite sure what's hit them but they've not complained so far.

Rosie P - had to  at forgetting the veggies. I do that every single year. I do the entire meal, with all the trimmings and when I sit down realise that I've not put the veggie dishes in.

G S - glad teh scan went well. I'll have to try the balsamic vinegar on roasties. I've done roasted veg in balsamic vinegar and garlic which is v low fat and tastes quite good.

Popsy - I'm glad you enjoyed the mash, I've not looked back since discovering it.  dh for describing the dog that way and saying he's like you. He is v cute though .

Just seen you request about soup whilst I was typing. Sorry your mum isn't well. Soup is pretty easy, leek and potato is a good one and how lumpy it is depends on how much you blend it when you've finished. Leek and potato is my fave, and the butter and cream make it full of calories and you could always add some cooked meat before blending. http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/leekandpotatossoupwi_70464.shtml is from the BBC site. There's loads of other soups on there as well.

Hello everyone else. Must go and clean the kitchen again. The down side of cooking, I love those courses you do where someone comes around after you and does the washing up. Shame I can't have one at home 

Cathie x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

G.s, poor Dad is used to it! And I think he secretly enjoys being bossed around.  I missed Come Dine With Me today  - do you know who won?

My low fat roasties (the ones I mentioned last post) are much better than the goose fat ones. Now when I cook a goose I give all the fat to my Dad as he loves doing goose fat roasties. Must say in the 'taste test' I did with people though mine came out best. 

Popsy, I used to make loads of soup (and intend to this next week to get rid of a few pounds!), and although they are veg based, so low fat, if you cook the veg in butter and add cream to thicken that will raise the calorific content. I will have a look for my recipe books and post what I find on here if that's any good?



CathB said:


> And my sis made mince pies that made granite look soft and cuddly - I jokingly threw one at my brother when he was taking the mick, and it drew blood!


Oh Cathie  - you're poor brother. I have images of him at A&E - 'how did it happen?'. Sorry you Xmas dinner was a distaster - maybe you should all chip in for a new oven for this year's Xmas present for your mum as a subtle hint!

Made a lovely (even if I do say so myself ) lentil lasagna last night and had it again for lunch today. I'm loving cooking now I have some more time. DH is making me Vietnamese again tomorrow - yum! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi girls

can I join in?

With regards to goose fat, as it is animal fat, it has not been treated and it is healthier than oil or butter even if as many calories. My grandmum cooks a lot with it and her food is always fantastic.

Xmas meals in the UK are always surounded by food stories. In our house DH does it as he is english and I am French so  am not so used to it. Well this year he decided that I was to learn the technique of stuffing the turkey. Seemed an odd idea at first but I enjoyed it in the end!!!

I think this thread is fun and it is s great idea. Well done Jen for starting it.

I alsolove food and I can tak about it for years. This Xmas with my mum who came over we played with verrines (name in French for little glass appertises that you eat before the meal with a tiny spoon). We tried 2 different ones and had lots of fun (leak an courgette with cream cheese, avocado cream and crab sticks).  I think that it is fun and spices up the meal.

Popsy, there is a soup I do a lot: butternutsquash, leak, carrots, spring onions, salt, pepper..... and then I mix it all and I love it. If you have it as well with some grated gruyere it is great (I used to cut gruyere cubes but to lower calory counts I use now grated to put less in).

Good evening to all.
Steph


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Popsey

Sorry about your mum   hope things improve .  Most of my soups are low fat as well- i'll keep my eyes open for you  

Hi Steph   welcome to our thread - Your Grandmum sounds like a fab cook -  

Gonna speak to MIL re the olive oil roasties    Rosie they sound yummy indeed

Right better go and enjoy my wine and a chocolate or 3!! - Cheers  

I've put on almost 6lbs since Xmas Opps    more to do with the chocolates I think  

Luv YodaXX


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Thanks for your replies - been on the BBC website and found stacks of soup recipes (took me ages to get through them all) - going to get my cooking head on this weekend.

*Rosie* - just read your post about the veggies - how funny  .

*Steph* - welcome to food lovers and thanks for the soup idea 

*Yoda* - I daren't even get on the scales  as been eating loads of choccies too (well when they are pressies it would not rude not to  ) must start WW again this week though.

I've got some marscapone cheese left over from christmas too so might make some kind of cheesecake - unless anyone has some other ideas 

Hello to everyone else        - right I'm off to watch Floyd and then go food shopping.

Speak to you all later 

Popsy xxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Good morning,

I love saturday morning TV with all the cooking programmes it gives lots of ideas.

Yoda: I too have put a few pounds on and I had planned to do a detox, it is way too strict and I love my food too much so I adapt and stop the alcohol for a bit to rest my liver and use more veggies.

Popsy: Mascarpone is really nice you could even put a big spoon in any soup and it will make it really smooth. You can do the same with a tomatoe sauce for pasta or in a Lasagna dish like the italians, what they also do with it is a green vegetable risotto and add mascarpone right at the end to make it onctuous (can you say that in English?). There are lots more but these are my favourites.

Rosie: I know my gran mum's cooking with the goose fat is tasty but I too cook mine with olive oil, I buy it in a big tin at ASDA and this way I do not run out of it too often!!

Jen: any cooking this week end? you seem to spend a lot of time cooking, I am jealous! 

Cathie: I agree with you on the cookig you also have to clean, I think this is the room in the house that gets cleaned the most here as I cannot start cooking if the kitchen is not clean.

On that note I will go back to my quarters (kitchen and get going to prepare a salad for lunch).

Have a good week end all.

Steph


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Popsie - sorry to hear about your Mum - think it will be nice foryou to make some warming & nourishing soup for her. Have a look out for Deliah's book 'soup' - there are some nice recipes there. 
If you can't be bothered getting a book I would just chop & fry some onions in butter, throw in some chopped veg, fry a bit longer, then add some stock add some lentils then bubble till all is cooked then wizz it all up with your liquidizer! That should do the trick - I like being slap dash with soup - it's always turns out to be a nice surprise and tasty!!

Rosie - I didn't catch come dine with me on Friday - don't know who one


Laters x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

one? I meant won!


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,  

Hope you are having a great weekend, what have you all been up to?

Well I'm attempting a root vegetable soup that I found on the BBC website - thanks Cath and Sailiaice   I've got the veggies in the oven roasting and will let you know how I get on - hope mum likes it  .  Am also going to attempt Delia's Choc Marscapone Cheesecake this afternoon.

Had a look around yesterday for some pans in the sales but ended up being completely baffled - I want the best pans I can get but don't want to end up paying the earth for them - saw some Anolon ones and Circulon (sorry if I've spelt those wrong  ) does anyone know where I can get some at a reasonable price (or have any other recommendations) - I know they are going to be expensive but I don't want to be totally ripped off - I seem to end up buying cheapish pans/roasting tins only to have to replace them within a couple of years.

Also (sorry to keep asking questions) - does anyone have any tips for growing garlic - I'd tried to grow some a few years ago without success and I am sick of buying it from supermarkets as it just never seem fresh and I always end up throwing most of it away   .

Popsy x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Popsy - My Mam bought me and DH a set of STELLA pans for our engagement present 12 years ago. They are fab & still look like new, (even though they are used daily) - would definately recommend this brand! Not sure how much they are though.
Hope you and your Mum enjoy your soup!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Popsy, I got some Teefal Jamie Oliver ones last year and love them. My dh and sis bought me the frying pan set for Xmas a few years ago and I love them and will hopefully be able to get some of the saucepans on my birthday list. My mum swears by cuisinox but I can never find them - must be looking in the wrong places.

We had friends round for dinner last night which gave me a chance to play around a bit. We ended up with steak and chips (fish for me) but I did home made parsnip and potato chips which went really well. Dh dug out a recipe for a chocolate cake - cross between a cheesecake and tiramisu - which I ended up making cos he ran out of time doing the housework. The base was gingernuts crushed and mixed with melted butter and dark chocolate, with a thick moussy top. Scrummy.

Must dash. I have chocolate melting and a kitchen to clean before I can start work. 

Cathie x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

CathB said:


> Dh dug out a recipe for a chocolate cake - cross between a cheesecake and tiramisu










MMMmmmmmm - *Cath*, you really know how to talk dirty - I'm getting too excited - PLEASE let me have this recipe 

Well, won't keep you all in suspense any longer as I know you've been on tenterhooks (not) - the soup was FAB and even hublet said it was one of the best he's tasted (and he's the hardest man to please let me tell you) well anything's better than the black bean soup I made years ago: it took me 11 hours from start to finish (no, it really did!!!!!) and when I came to whizz it up in the food processor the bloody thing was broken so ended up having to puree the beans with the spud masher - OMG it was so awful and me poor mam and hubby were totally baulking over it and picking the unmashed beans out.

Anyway today I just roasted some butternut squash, turnip, sweet potato, shallots and carrots in the oven with some olive oil and lemon juice for 45 mins, mixed with some veg stock and whizzed it up in the FP, dollop of creme fraiche and Bob's your uncle - mam loved it !!!!! Think I've cured the soup phobia 

I've got the Marscapone Cheesecake in the oven - hope that turns out good too.

I've had a quick look in the net for the cookware you mentioned girls and am even more confused   - they all sound great though !!!!

Catch you all later.

*Popsy*








x x x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll pm the recipe later Popsy. Glad the soup went well and your mam enjoyed it. Your tale reminded me of the time I first tried to make houmous. I was a student and didn't have much kitchen equipment and didn't realise what I'd need till I'd got all the ingredients in and started to make it. No blender, so I spent 2 hours putting chick peas through a garlic press. My housemates thought I was insane, though they did enjoy the end product.


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

HI girls,

Popsy, well done on the soup and your story, 11 hours!! wow! but you know what I am sure that it was not blue your soup! like in Bridget Jones Diary. I reall wonder if that was a true story!!!!!!


Cath, the Jamie Oliver pans, mm I will look into it if I have to get new ones. For the moment I have pans I got in John Lewis that have a teflon coat and cannot go in the dishwasher. The down side is that you have to hand wash them bit they are still really good after 7 years of use! Nowadays I buy a lot of kitchen items in TKMAX, you have to go there regularly but you get really good bargains and cheap XMAS presys of brand names!!

I love garlic too and I would also love to know about tips on how to grow some in my gardens. Does it need a lot of attention?

How is everyone else? I have for the first time today made a quiche, I took a Weight Wacther recipe and changed a few things: I added Stilton (to use the leftover from Xmas) and prosiuto and switched the skimmed milk to semi skimmed milk. It was tasty but a bit on the wet side. I am now less scared about cooking a quiche and would welcome any recipe that you have and love.
Thanks and have agood week all!

Steph


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi ladies!

Sorry I've been off for a while. Let me see if I can answer some questions though...

Growing garlic is VERY easy! There are only two tricks: One is to plant late autumn so that they get a proper cold spell. They need the cold weather to make them grow well. And the second tip is to buy proper garlic for planting. The garlic you buy to eat is mostly grown a long way away in Spain and is well adapted to growing in Spain. If you buy garlic for growing, it is produced in the UK and will do much better in our climate. Once you get used to growing your own you can save bulbs year to year to replant and it adapts really well to local climate conditions. Any other year I would say that you are too late to plant garlic for this year, BUT it has been so mild that if you pop some in now it should get started straight away and if we hopefully get a cold snap in February it should do the trick and your garlic will be great. There are two types of garlic for home growing, a soft one and a hard one - one stores well and the other doesn't store as well and needs eating fresh. Lots of places sell bulbs for growing, I'd recommend Thompson and Morgan http://www.thompsonandmorgan.co.uk/ or Tuckers http://www.edwintucker.com/ but plenty of other places will sell bulbs if they have any left by now.

A while back someone asked for my Gran's rhubarb chutney recipe. Well it was the subject of some arguement over Christmas as it turns out my Mum was making it before my Gran and in fact the recipe comes from Katy Stewart! The weights are in old money I'm afraid!!

Makes 6lb.
5lb rhubarb
1lb onions
2lb soft brown sugar
1/2oz ground ginger
1/2oz salt
1/2 oz curry powder (I used a tablespoon of curry paste - much nicer!)
1 1/2 pints vinegar

Chop the rhubarb. Peel and finely chop the onions. Put into a preserviing pan with the sugar, ginger, salt, curry paste / powder and HALF of the vinegar. Cook until tender. Add the remaining vinegar. Cook until thick (around 1 1/2 hours). Pour into sterilised jars and seal. Leave for at least a month for the flavours to develop before eating.

Very easy and very yummy! I like it particularly with macaroni cheese.

Right, just iced hubby's birthday cake and bread is rising, so ought to go and check on it!
Love to you all.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Custard - you are such a domestic goddess -    

Popsy - mmmmm - glad your soup was a success and your Mum liked it!

Cath -     mashing the chickpeas - you did make me smile!

As for me - I can't stop eating fish at the mo - obsessed with it! 

How are you lot getting on with polishing off the Christmas chocs? DH took a LOAD to work with him the other day - we had to get rid of it - there was just too much for us to cope with! 

Laters x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Good evening - had a busy day so just popping on quick before bed.

Custard - nice to hear from you again - we have missed you - happy new year     Thanks very much for the tips on growing garlic - will have a look at the website when I get a min.

Cath - my cheescake turned out okay but yours sounds much better - will have a bash at it this weekend   thanks again.

Well I've been back to the hospital today and am due to start d/r on 1 Feb - there was so much info to take in my head is spinning - I'm feeling really good at the moment but no doubt that will all change.

Speak to you all soon.

Popsy x ZZZZzzzz


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

No probs!  I'm deff not a domestic goddess though G.S.!!!

We're having stuffed aubergines for dinner tonight - a recipe from Delia.  I'll let you know how it goes.

Love,
Jen


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls.

Well, where has this week gone? I had a bash at my favourite Thai meal at weekend, but it was very ambitious and although very nice, I've decided to leave it to the experts (the Thai's)  . I made Mee Grob which are sweet and sour crispy noodles with small shrimp pieces, and Drunken Chicken which uses whisky, chillis, garlic, lemongrass, tamarind, shallots, coriander, lime leaves, fish sauce and brown sugar. After that I've been cooking healthy things like quorn fajitas and crispy tuna fish bake - nice warming foods for this weather!

I love the sound of your cheesecakes, but don't want to think about them too much as I'm really focussing on losing weight now. Sounds scrummy though!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

Can i join you girls

Thank you for the link Cath xxx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Channy,

Yeah you are welcome to join in  

What's ya fave food then ?

I love EVERYTHING apart from liver (baulk), peaspudding (baulk) and beetroot (baulk, baulk)   

Popsy xx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Channy

welcome to the thread!

Feel free to ask any question.

As for me my ext big invite is on the 3rd of Feb. I have invited so far 9 persons and there are another 2 I would to invite but that would make 13 and that brings bad luck! 
I am planning to do a raclette and pierrade. A raclette is a French cheese that each guest put in a mini oan a cook to its liking and pierrade is a hot stone used to cook thin slices of meet. I chose to do both so that if someone wants to watch what there are eating they can. 
I love those meals as it is always fun. You serve potatoes, cold meats, prosiuto and french cornichons with it and green salad.

Is anyone organising any big meal too?

All the best

Steph


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Steph, how ya doing?

Sounds like you've got a busy time - I've never cooked for that many people before - think I would be totally stressed out.

I'm looking for a new dining table to seat about 8 so when I've got that I'll be having more dinner parties.  A friend of mine is having a dinner party in a few weeks and has asked me to make a pud - any ideas for something special with a wow factor.  There'll be about 6 of us.  I've made Banoffee Cheescake before (as that's my favourite) which everyone raved about but just fancy doing something a bit more challenging this time.

Popsy x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Pospsee


the banoffee cake sounds lovely, I am not a great expert at cakes so I usually stick to chocolate mousse or apple pie. Lots of people like it bit there is no wow factor. 

Have you ever tried a lemon meringue pie? One of my friend brought one for new year eve's party and it lokked great and we enjoyed it.

Good luck with your choice.

Steph


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Mmmmmm!

Everyone's recipes sound fab!!!  I haven't done a raclette in ages - the set is in France.  I LOVE it though!!!!  Maybe I should ask Mum to get me a raclette set for my birthday....... Hmmmm.  Great idea!

We are having a week of eating up portions from the freezer.  It's not that exciting, but I always forget what nice things we have tucked away in there until we do a week like this, so I'm sure it will be fine.  Chicken in fried onion sauce tonight - a Madhur Jaffrey recipe and was yum first time round.

I feel inspired to invite people round.  We have nothing in the diary for ages in the future.  We shall go and do some inviting!  Thanks for motivating me  

Happy cooking and eating!
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

hhmme chocolate cake.  I bought   a lovely Yule log from Asda at Xmas time it was gorgeous.  You can never go wrong with a nice chocolate moose or cake.  

I'm not very good with cakes but M & S do nice moose's cakes etc.  

Just cooked a mass of bolognese for the freezer - always get carried away with the red wine though   

God I've still millions of chocolates and biscuits to get through from Xmas  

Jen I need a bigger chest freezer so much stuff in there - you know from extra food left over which is too good to waste - think we will need to have a clean out too. Loads of baby purees too at the moment  

Enjoy Sunday lunch anyone whos is  having one.  Happy cooking !

Steph Lemon M Pie - oh they are so refreshing after dinner yummy

Hello to everyone else - catch up soon  

Need to get going to my friends 40th party

YodAXXX


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies , May I join you all ??

My fave food is not fancy im afraid ...but ... home made spag bol !!!! I used to have pour over sauces when I left my parents ...yuk yuk yuk .... found a recipe and now could never face a jar of Dolmio again     

xxx Apologies in advance to any RAGU/DOLMIO lovers  

xxx Laura


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh!  Hello again!!!    We have the same interests!!!  I'm having spag bol for supper - yum!!  Delia recipe with chicken livers in it - think I might leave them out next time!!!

Must go now!  But welcome!

Love,
Jen


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

he he he .... Hello again    Yes I think we do .... hopefully I could be growing some veggies soon and be able to make my fave food with home grown toms  

xx Laura


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya ..... Does anyone have any ideas for snacks/buffet nibbles etc etc that I could make for MIL as she has ceoliacs (is that how its spelt). 

DP and I are having a small family do for Maddie's first birthday and I can think of so far for MIL is gluten free cocktail sausages .... She really likes prawns ..... but wondered if I could flavour them up somehow as they can be a bit bland ... any other ideas would be very appreciated  

xxLaura


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

Welcome Danlau.
I would like to join your club too, I love spag bol and the amazing thing is that they are so many different good and tasty recipies!!! We have started adding sundried tomatoes in it now and it is nice!!!

Danlau, can I ask what ceoliacs mean? Is it gluten allergic?

If it is you can make lots of veggies such as: carrot sticks, cucumber sticks, raw coliflower, cherry tomatoes and red peppers all on 1 dish with dips in the middle, I make my own low fat with low fat fromage frais a tiny bit of mustard 1/2 teaspoon of red wine vinegar, salt, pepper and chives, you can buy any dips you like too. 
Other ideas: instead of using bread you can have smoked salmon on a slice of cucumber or a slice of radish (large ones and black if you can find any). 
I also make mini pizza with aubergine instead of bread under the grill. 
I do not know where you live but if you can find small grey shrimp they are tasty on a buffet. Alternatively the spanish way fried in a pan with garlic and a mushroom. Use a toothpick to place the shrimp on the mushroom and it will look nice too.
I hope this will help, my parents used to do lots of parties and I have been following their habits!!
Good luck and happy birthday to Maddie of course!

Steph


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi steph ...welcome to the thread ... I'm still pretty much a newbie here too .... Yes ceoliacs is gluten intolerant  ... MIL has been diagnosed for around 25 yrs now .... she say's often though, how much she'd love to be naughty and have a slice of fresh baked bread and butter  or battered fish from the chippy    but then she knows how ill it would make her for weeks after so   ...she's ok about it though and never seems to let it get her down    I love your ideas espesh the mini pizzas .... and will try and find some of the grey shrimp you mentioned ...sounds v v yummy.

Mouth is watering now .... ha ... am supposed to be dieting ..... but somehow a 2 finger kitkat has found it way into my hand and the lil   on my shoulder is shouting EAT IT EAT IT !!!
     

xxx Laura


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone know the best way to prepare these? Can you just treat them like normal potatoes?   lol


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd be interested too as we "won" a bag of them at Sainsburys!!

Love
Tillypops
xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Tillypops I got all excited there thinking someone was gonna share their wisdom with me..   lol

I've been looking at them in the supermarket for weeks & finally decided to just buy some and try them but now don't know what to do with them. How daft am I!!


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

They are fab mashed and great in a home made soup with butternut squash

Enjoy
Karen x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

I was going to say mashed, but also roasted together with other veg!!!!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks girls xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ummmm lovely!  Love these, I treat mind like jacket potatoes in the oven, however because they are sweet you don't need any butter or toppings, fabulous on their own 

Enjoy mashed or roasted too 
Amanda xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Yummmmmmm one of my faves  

Dice them into little cubes and pop in a baking tray - drizzle with olive oil and some garlic and rosemary for a nice bit of flavour.

Bon appertite  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Mmmmm, I like these too - and yep, you treat them just like ordinary potatoes   

Jayne x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Although treat them as 'normal' potatoes - don't par boil them prior to roasting as they boil too quickly and go all mushy when roasting!  The are great though roasted, especially as SueL says, with other vegetables, especially carrots!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

and baby tomato's!!! and peppers........ I'm actually feeling hungry!


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

You can make your own home-made healthy alternative to crisps with them - use a potato peeler to get very fine strips and then mix them in a bowl with olive oil and ground black pepper, spread them out onto a baking tray and then put in oven (watch however they don't burn like the last lot my DH made!!)

Vick


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Mmmm sweet potatoes are great , in fact tonight we had them roasted with parsnips , carrots , onion , leek , peppers and mushrooms   divine  
Just treat them like a 'normal' potato , roast , mash or bake em , there also a lot healthier than 'normal' spuds too - i heard this recently on one of these diet DR / you are what you eat programmes - but can't remember why


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Apparently they are good for IF too I've read!!

I love them, I usually cut mine into wedges in the skin and spray with fry light (on a diet!) and roast in the oven, yummy!   Also nice for a mash too.  Treat like normal spuds but they dont seem to need as long to cook.  they are nice roasted with butternut squash!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I have a thing  for mashed sweet potatoe and swede.  Yummie
Also loving them roasted - espeically with stew or beef.

Ok off now before I start drooling again


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

We love them and have them all the time roasted mainly but scrummy mashed up like the others have said i may try the crisp thing later today and see what that is like mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

they are yummy....we eat them all the time...have heard they are good for fertility too but they haven't worked for me yet  

We have sweet potato and goats chees mash  and in the summer I bake them on the BBQ.  

.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm that mash sounds devine!


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

I do believe they are medium ( or low medium) GI unlike very high GI regular potatoes ( though new potatoes are alittle better)
This makes them great for PCOS sufferers who supposedly benefit from lower GI diet & in fact everyone.

They are also one of the vegetables that score the highest for antioxidants!

Now you'll really enjoy eating them!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

So pleased I started this thread   Lots of great ideas for me to try out. Definitely having them tonight now...possibly mashed? lol


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I found a recipe today for SP soup
i made it for a my dh today and he loved it
for 1 serving it was
1 sweet pot
1/2 chick stock cube
9fl oz water
salt n pepper
1tbsp olive oil

fry off the pot for 6 minsish
add the water n stock cube
bring to boil
simmer for 6-9 mins
cool and blend
season to taste
i used chilli oil instead and used some garlic aswell my dh loved it !!!!

a quick n easy low fat recipe
lol
lou xx
p.s made it aain today and added a red pepper the blended it is scrummier then the plain one !!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Girls,

Just wanted to let you know that we had them mashed tonight and loved 'em. I'm not a big veg eater  so this is a good way to up my intake...If, they are classed as one of my 5 a day?? (cos apparently potatoes aren't ) Does anyone know if sp counts?


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

I pretty sure they do count (as kinda more like a carrot too   )

I had Sainsburys sweet potato & chilli soup yesterday for lunch! I usually make my own soup but...

My GI diet book had a treat day where you made them as chips instead of the naughty naughty regular chips   They were very very nice! Bit like roasted but a little different. Having made them a few times now I find getting the crispiness hit & miss but they are still nice when not as crispy.
Definately need taking out of oil & draining asap & burn easily so need constant attention. I had them once with some mayo, heaven!!! ( That was on a day off from dieting!!  )


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Have now tried them cut into thin slices and deep fried...mmm gorgeous! Much sweeter than the mash...so into these now


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello everyone

does anyone know how to attach a photo to a post?

I was thinking that when one of us is proud of s dish we do we could take a picture and put it on  the thread with a recipe or start a ew thread just for those. What do you think?

Steph


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya Steph .... 

I'm not sure how to add a pic but .... lurrrvvveee your idea. Hopefully one of the other girls will know  

x Laura


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Gosh, only just seen this again - so many ideas, will probably try roasting them tonight with our pork chops!!

Thanks

Tillypops
xxxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Great idea Stephanie1 !

Has anyone looked at pimpmy snack.com?

It's very funny!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I love them chopped with chopped swede, carrots and parsnips and all roasted and served with roast chicken, green veg and chicken gravy - yum! Also baked they are lovely with spicy jerk or Thai chicken and sweetcorn.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

i put them in soup as they thicken it well- usually for a good soup I use
a couple of carrots
a parsnip
some swede
1 big sweet potato
(whatever orange/yellow veg in the fridge!)

chop everything and put in an over the pan steamer. When its all soft, throw the veg into the water underneath and add either a veg or chicken stock cube

then blitz with a  hand blender
yummy!


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

We just had some roasted tonight and they were lovely!  Going to put some in my butternut squash soup when I make it later this week too.  

What a great thread - will have to think of some other stuff that I don't know what to do with........................aubergine for example?!!

Lots of love
Tillypops
xxxxxx


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

I've not had my dinner yet and reading this is making me really hungry!!  

Vickxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I love these chopped into chunks also pumpkin with olive oil drizzled over top and roasted, yum yum 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi g.s

yes indeed really like the uber cheese and pineapple!!! very funny!










I am trying to put a picture but not sure if it works

we'll get there!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

So many Ideas - and insperation Ive bought some! just need to be home to ccok them !!!

Thanks ladies

~Dizzi~


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Pimp my  snack .loved the jaffa cake and cutard cream biccy 

x laura


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

stephanie 1 - nope couldn't see it darlin!


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

I found the technical thread about it:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82286.0








[/URL][/img]

Let's see if it works, this is the mini glass appetizers with layers of avocado and crab sticks.

Steph


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

OK

I am trying again

















[/URL][/img]


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry with all those posts, I think I got it








[/URL]]


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow - very posh Stephanie    I have no clue how to upload a picture!  The avocado and crab looks good too - two of my favourite foods (amongst all the other favourites!!!).

I've not done much interesting cooking for a while - we had fish and chips tonight!

Happy eating to everyone else anyhow!
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

See Steph now you are just showing off     (only kidding) they look lovely.

I'm going to make some Eves Pudding tomorrow all those apples I have been pureeing for Lewis has got me craving them..  On a diet at the moment so not the best thing to have but god its so hard when you are a food lover   

Welcome all newbies and hello to everyone else? Howz tricks??

Planning to have a chinese takeaway some vinno and a night in front of tv tomorrow watching the Brits

xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey there ladies - so what ya all got cooking for your Valentines tonight?  

Me - my dh loves sticky ribs - so I've just got back from the butchers with 2kg of pork ribs (that's between 2 of us!!!!) will get them started in a mo. We are greedy in this house!

Will serve them up with jacket spuds and some corn on the cob, oh and some dips and pittas (just in case we don't have enough!)  

For afters - we're having a lazy option of M&S toffee apple pancakes!

Mmmmmm - don't think I will be able to type for a few days after all that grub! 

Happy Valentines day to you lovelies xxx 

Bought my dh some great Superman Y fronts from H&M for his pressie (and made him a ********* packedlunch with heart shaped butties, heart chocs, red grapes and some pink fondant fancies) awwwww, who said romance was dead?


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Stephanie - very impressed with your avocado & crab thingies! 

I am obsessed with avocado at the mo - they are 5 for 90p in our local grocers and so, so tasty. I know they are fattening, but I'm having one every day with bacon and tomato on a butty - mmmmmm!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Did anyone bake pancakes then


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Yup!

We had ours with cheese and spinach sauce.  I usually have bacon and maple syrup, but dh misunderstood and didn't go to Sains for the bacon and we couldn't get the lid off the maple syrup even with pliers     So I will have to have that another time    

Happy cooking!
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Look what I found...

http://www.recipezaar.com/117590

I am going to make this as soon as we all recover from this evil bug we have got ! Something to look forward to


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86161.0

Anyone


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi girls

yes, loved the occasion to get pancakes. I made a meal of it. My dad and step mum were there for the week end and I made Galettes (pancake with buckwheat flower) that I serve with a fried egg, ham and melted gruyere) it's yummy and ten for desert sweet crepes with plain sugar and we had that french / engish argument as I grew up with eating mine with just sugar and DH believes that its is best with sugar and lemon juice. It's funny what years of habits does!!!  

Happy carnival month to all, in France when I used to go to school we were allowed to dress up (fancy dress) to that Tuesday. Great fun. That could be an idea for February's 2008 photo challenge!!!!! FF memberes in fancy dress!! 

Anyway, how is everyone?

Steph


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Steph


> That could be an idea for February's 2008 photo challenge!!!!! FF memberes in fancy dress!!


I will pass it on


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello

anyone has a nice tasty meal idea for fertility friend at start of stimmulation, so full of good things for good quality eggs? 

Thanks

Steph


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I just found this thread and I'm very excited to see that there is a place to swop recipes.

Stephanie - Your avocado and crab looks great!

I did a blueberry pie tonight from fresh blueberries. I've never done it before but it sure looks nice. Got the recipie from here:

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Blueberry-Pie/Detail.aspx

Instead of using a star cut out I used a heart one. Looks so cute. I wish DH hadn't lost our camera in Barcelona last weekend otherwise I'd take a picture of it.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey ladies

Welcome Almamay... I recognise your name ..think we have chatted before... You sound like a real whizz in the kitchen   looking forward to chatting..

Steph ... Sorry I dont really have any receipes for start of stimulation .. I ate 2 eggs every morning drank about 2 litres of water and anything else I fancied..   Have you started on the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts - dont actually know if it helped but worth a try .  Hope you find some nice receipes, Chicken for the protein as well   Good luck and let us know how it goes hon    Sounds like you had fun on Shrove Tuesday 

Oh Custard bacon and maple syrup on the pancakes .. I had those in Americawhen I visited.. a tower of them --- yum!!


Dizzy squirrel, Jennifer, gs. danlau what you been cooking

We had a lovely roast tonight with potato slices, Asparagus, baby corn, & a wee bit savory rice as the potato slices are too fattening for me      hmmm wondering what I can have for pud now     ambrosia rice   in the cupboard ..................

XXXX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Alma May

That pie looks fab


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

we're having purple sprouting broccoli with hollandaise tomorrow!!!!

Mmmmmm!
Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Everybody's food sounds DELISHHHHHHH    Tonight I had home made curry with bombay potaos and poppadums ...oh dear ... the calories  

xx hmmm still thinking of pud ! xxx Laura


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello ladies havnt joined u b4 have read lots but always feel hungry reading about food   
I have a Q what dish can i make with cold leg of lamb we had it for lunch yesterday we not big lamb eaters but decided to try it, but now have slices and chunks left and dont know what to do with it    
1 thing tho i dont eat curry atall so not an option     
ok lol
Lou xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning all!

Here are my ideas, but I'm sure the others will be along in a while to add their ideas  

Ideas for using up cold lamb:
Cut the pieces down as small as you can (or use a mincer if you have one), fry some onion, add the lamb and some carrots, celery, or whatever.  Then once everything is starting to look cooked add some tinned tomatoes and simmer until the tomato sauce is thick. Season with salt and pepper and top with mash to make an easy cottage pie.

You could make a moussaka (lamb and aubergine dish from Greece / Turkey / North Africa) Very easy if your lamb is already cooked, just google it and you will get millions of recipes.

Although it is already cooked you could make a stew from it.  If you want to make it more interesting then try adding some chickpeas, feta (at the last minute) and cinnamon for a medditerranean feel.

Mince the meat, add some minced onion and an egg yolk and shape into small rounds.  Either add to a tomato sauce to make meatballs or fry on their own as meat cakes.


Why is mince never soft?
Well, it depends on two things 1. the type of mince you buy and 2. how you cook it.
If you want soft mince with lots of flavour, then avoid anything that says lean like the plague!  Fat is essential in meat to transport flavour and also has a tenderising effect whilst cooking.  This doesn't mean your food has to be fatty as you can just skim off the fat at the end of cooking.  I tend to buy all my meat from our local butcher as he is excellent and really knows his stuff.  If you have to supermarket shop then I would recommend going for the good quality range but not choosing the lean stuff.
As to cooking, do you fry it first?  Then how long is it cooked with the sauce?  I would suggest you just fry to get it a little brown on the outside (to seal in flavour) and then cook slowly with the sauce for perhaps a bit longer.  Just guessing here though  

Hope that helps ladies!

Happy cooking and more to the point, happy eating!!!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanx Jen i ended up frying it off with onions mushies garlic chilli and then added tin toms stock cube and some mixed herbs bunged it in oven left it for an hour served it with roasted new pots n roasted carrots 
it was scrummy really wanted to make stifado but couldnt be bothered going and getting the ingredients    
i love cooking it helps me relax 
lol
lou xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Wowzers! This thread is fandabbytastic!

Mind if i join? I wont be able to give you any tips myself, but sure as hell will experiment now that ive got all these ideas and some experts to guide me along the way!  

Im starving. DH has gone to the supermarket to get dinner (he's in charge as im on 2ww and he's sooooo unorganised bless him!) All this food talk is making me hungry.









Not sure the lack of food in my belly is doing my embies Fred and Wilmaaaa any good at all. 
Where the devil is he..............?

Sparkles x


----------



## moondoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

great thread!  wish i'd happened upon it earlier - i love my food!!

just baked a cherry pie and about to start on a beef stew for dinner.  should be extra tender as it has to cook for 3 hours  

take care!!

carrie
xoxoxo


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am doing a Rhubarb Crumble but cannot find a recipie for the crumble topping.

I have looked in my recipie book but it has things like Almonds in it (yuck )

Has anyone got a nice simple recipie for crumble topping 

Thanks in advance !!! 

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I use something like this

300g/10½oz plain flour pinch of salt 
175g/6oz sugar 
200g/7oz butter

Just rub it all together til it looks like breadcrumbs


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank you !!! 

That is what I was after !!!!

Honestly - the one I was looking at had 2 types of sugar, almonds and 2 types of flour !!!! 

Thanks hun 

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

eh? What is it cooking for the queen - crumble should be basic good old fashioned stodge with custard 

(I know cos its one of the things I've been craving)


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Errr yes to cravings - lol

Just had the urge to do a crubble !!!

Yummy !!

T xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Have to admit mine is apple crumble though - tried rhubarb and have really gone off it 
Got apple crumble for tea. After minted lamb chops and new potatoes (had the urge for them at 3am yesterday)  Don't you just love pg hormones


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

add porridge oats it makes a crumble really crunchy !!!! n scrummy
lou xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

oooh not tried that Lou... Do you think two days on the trot is a bit much for crumble?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

nope i could eat it everyday but my (  )(  ) would be huge


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Lou F said:


> nope i could eat it everyday but my ( )( ) would be huge


It isnt already


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

out of sight out of mind - thats my motto! 

oh Tony!!! Tut tut tut  *shakes head*


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

You are really gonna get it chavman     when it as big as yours i will worry


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweetcheeks How was the beef stew?? You got me cooking a nice steak pie last week cant wait till my wee one can eat my nice meals...   & the cherry pie?

What has everyone been cooking?? How was Easter  

I've not been  very well lately  so just had some home made soup from the freezer... makes me feel nice and warm.  

Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sparkle Queen

Remember me The hoover woman    Just wanted to say welcome and good luck for testing tomorrow sweet pea... Will be thinking of you   

Luv Yodaxx Hope all your dreams come true


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Of course i remeber you - hoover woman!!    

Actually i think i posted on that thread - those cloths arent called what i though they were - wouldnt want you going to ask for something that doesnt exist!!!!  

Thanks for your lovely thoughts and wishes. Will keep you posted.

Sparkles x


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there !

Hope you don't mind me crashing onto your yummy thread .

After some advice really on how to roast a plain duck - no fancy sauces as first attempt .

I usually spend aaaaaages cutting up a miropoire (sp?)/bed of veg when roasting beef, pork etc, but I have heard that ducks contain alot of fat ........... I have been busy Googling for aaaaaages on how to roast a duck & have found quite a few different ways of doing it - slashing the skin, placing it on one side, then turning over every 20 mins until its on it back, placing the duck on a rack in a deep roasting tray (don't own a deep one tho ), roasting times varying from 3 hours to about 45 mins .................. my poor head is confuzzled now .

You wouldn't believe I am a trained chef with City & Guilds earned about 15 years ago & never used my skills in the industry .

Anyone have any tips for me - want to roast it tonight, sorry for the short notice  .................. I would be really gratefull for any info/tips .

x Many thanks x*_


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Sadly we never got the chance to roast our duck as when Neal (my partner) took all the giblets out as I refused to do it  , he noticed green mould in the cavity .
Needless to say, I had put the potatoes into roast before we de-gibletised the duck & poor Neal had to rush out to our local Sainsburys to buy another roast . Settled on a very small lamb roast with rosemary sauce - t'was very yummy in the end *_


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Blue Lobster Keeper,

Sorry you never got to your duck....  What a disappointment   But if you do one again in the future, you just need to keep an eye on the roasting tin and keep emptying out the fat that comes off.  Save it - it's great for roasting potatoes etc...

Good luck!

I'm off my food I'm afraid as I've had a really nasty tummy bug, but hopefully I'll be back to normal soon. 

Lots of love to all,

Jen

P.S.  Emma - just pick a book you feel inspired by   I love Nigella's writing and all the pictures.  It works for me!  Depends what type of things you are likely to want to cook though.....

J


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thanks very much for your reply Custard . I have heard that duck gives off alot of fat & that its great for roasting veg . Have been put off buying another one now tho .

Sooooooooooooooo sorry to hear that you have been off your food due to a tummy bug - I really hope you are feeling better & munching yummy things soon ^reiki ^reiki *_


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello ladies
jen sorry u not well like Emma takes alot to put me off food !!!
I know this is naughty but if anyone wants a copy of the new jamie oliver book i have it on email      send me a pm and i will mail it to you  
lou xx


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Sorry Lou, I saw one like it a couple of years back and it is a mock up fake. http://www.webuser.co.uk/news/news.php?id=33629 or...
http://www.frankieroberto.com/weblog/717.xhtml or... http://www.ajpark.co.nz/library/2005/11/internet_dangers_revealed.php

The recipes might be good anyway though.....

Love,
Jen
xxx
/links


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

oh well i guess the recipies are still the same !!!!! must say i have never used any of them !!!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Morning food lovers!

I was just wondering if anyone has a recipe for bread made with spelt flour?  I was given a bag of it for my birthday this morning and I'm not sure how to use it!!

Lots of love to all!

Jen
xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

What's going on ladies?

I haven't been on for a while and look what happens......custard goes & gets a bag of flour for her birthday? 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Emma - there are some good recipes in there! I can recommend:

 Spare ribs
 Slow roasted garlic and lemon chicken
 Hassleback pots
 Chocolate rasberry pavalova
 Strawberry meringue layer cake

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! Yummy!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98523.msg1393059#msg1393059

Follow the Link for a new Cooking based thread 

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

My brain is a bit slow this morning, that took me ages to work out!!  Cheesey is a multi-talented guy! 

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Snap Emma - I've got that too!
Have you done anything from that one?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Anyone got a fairly nice tasting chicken casserole, chicken pie dish??

With all this rubbish weather been in the kitchen a bit more which is nice.  

Thanks YodaXX


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello foodies,

I've not been on here for months - been living on choc biscuits and caffeine for most of the year 

I hope you are all fine n dandy - *GS* can't believe how much your little bean has grown - good luck for the next couple of months   

*Yoda* - loving your latest pic - he's such a cuttie  

It would be great if you ladies could help me - I'm totally struggling with weight at the mo and am desperate to shift a couple of stone before next IVF (prob later in the year).

Any recommendations for *HEALTHY* *AND TASTY* (can these 2 words be used in the same sentence) food that doesn't take ages to prepare.

Hope you can help     

Lots of love

Popsy x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Popsey nice t see you back  

I had to loose almost 6 stone after being pregnant .. yes I put on a massive 6ish stone went from a size 6/8 to 18!!.  I am pleased to say I have only 1/2 a stone to loose .  I ate soup soup soup loads of veg and a wee bit bacon.  There are some nice soup receipe books out there Roasted Perpper and Tomato is lovely.  Drink loads of water as this helps burn off the fat.  


Good luck  bet you look great anyway.  

I hadnt been on here for ages either because I wasnt allowed anything tasty.  Looking forward to cooking again

YodaXX


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Yoda,* !! well done !!* on losing the weight - that's the weight of a small person (or one of my legs  ) !!!!!

Thanks for the tips  

Popsy x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Popsy Dee - Don't be asking me about weight loss tips - I'm 3.5 stone heavier than I was before Christmas  

However - I sometimes had salsa and rice cakes for my lunch when I used to be healthy! They are very low in fat and filling - a change from butties!

Good Luck Mrs x


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Afternoon all!

We're very quiet here. I don't know if you remember that I asked if anyone knew anything about spelt flour a while back (I was given a bag for my birthday   Well, now that I'm on 2WW again I finally got round to googling it and found this link to Dove's Farm which has loads of useful info. So if anyone else is interested:

http://www.dovesfarm-organic.co.uk/info-spelt.htm

I'm going to try baking something with it this afternoon. My Mum is staying at the moment, and we made my brother's wedding cake this morning, so that was quite therapeutic. Tip from the top though... if you are using a mixer, add the cherries last and mix by hand or they end up a bit pulverised 

Hope you're all well.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stephanie1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Custard

first of all good luck for    

I hope the recipies you have found will tur out ok.

I seem to be craving of Coleslaw and I thought that I ought to do my own.
Does anyone has a good recipe to share please?

Thanks

Stephanie


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

* Where are all the foodies ? *

​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Oooh, im here!  Im soo glad someone else posted! Its the christmas season - bring on the food!!!    *


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey Emmalottie and SparkleQueen - we're back on track - come on girls what you all cooking over Christmas?

I've got some friends coming up for a dinner party on 22nd Dec and with the run up to the big day I want to cook something simple but special - any ideas !!!

Popsy x


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

MMmmmmm - thanks Em, only trouble is hubby's not too keen on salmon  - in fact he really only eats steak - dessert sounds nice tho x x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Glad this has started up again its that time of year,  just been on the beef olive thread lol  been cooking loads as its been pretty rainey here in Scotland.  
  

Any good ideas for chicken fancy a nice casserole.  Whats has everyone been cooking then ??

XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=118993.0#quickreply

check out this link its the stew one... I'm not sure how you do it in the slow cooker though!! you could improvise lol

Hugs Yoda xx

Any more chicken ideas


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Emma - a bit of honey and cumin seeds are nice on roasted carrots!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I love food too, nothing better than a lovely meal but it's a shame DH see's food as a way of stopping himself passing out!  

I would love to have time to cook more (I used to home cook everything) & DH to grow more stuff (we grow tomatoes & beans) as it's so satisfying when it all goes well.

Only problem is the more I cook the more I weigh! 


Brussels? Str fry with bacon, onion & in butter - for Xmas you can also add chestnuts


----------



## hbrodie (Aug 17, 2007)

I LOVE FOOD!


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi        

*hbrodie *- MASSIVE CONGRATS TO YOU !!!!!

I need your help PLEASE girls - my dinner party is next Saturday BUT I have a vegetarian on board so I've been having a good old think - I've come up with the following but need a main course. Can anyone help   

I'm doing Roast Vegetable Soup with crusty bread and butter and then Stuffed Mushrooms with salad and chilli sauce as 2 starters

I would like to do some home made oven chips (skins on) and maybe some roasted med veg with salad but can't think of anything to go with that !!!!! I would prefer something quite simple so I'm not stressing too much.

For afters I'm doing a Lemon Cheesecake with Raspberry Coulis followed by home made choc truffles and coffee. OMG my stomach is rumbling now     

Can anyone help me out          

Thank you  

Popsy x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

All sounds very yummy !!

I have a recipe somewhere for a roasted veggie tart tatin that is really nice and easy if you're interested ?!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Veg Chilli? Veg curry? 

sounds yummy - room for an extra one at the table?


----------

